# Property titles



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

VA ask me to show where my house was paid for and we own it clear of debt. Even the house I got 10 years ago here we only have the property title. There doesn't seem to be a house title per say. When we financed to build our current home we had to surrender the property title once the debt was paid they returned the title. 
Anyone smart on this let me know please thanks


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Property Titles*



c_acton98 said:


> VA ask me to show where my house was paid for and we own it clear of debt. Even the house I got 10 years ago here we only have the property title. There doesn't seem to be a house title per say. When we financed to build our current home we had to surrender the property title once the debt was paid they returned the title.
> Anyone smart on this let me know please thanks


This can be a sticky situation. First, the property, land, etc., is in your wife's name as she is the only one who can own the land. You can own the building/house, in your name and/or you and your wife's name. Second, if you have proof that you have paid for everything, documents, etc., you need to send copies of these documents to the VA to prove you have paid for the house/building.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> This can be a sticky situation. First, the property, land, etc., is in your wife's name as she is the only one who can own the land. You can own the building/house, in your name and/or you and your wife's name. Second, if you have proof that you have paid for everything, documents, etc., you need to send copies of these documents to the VA to prove you have paid for the house/building.


Yeah its the standard wife of legal age Filipino citizen married to Captain America.
on the property but there is nothing which states a house is on the property like a 2 story 3 bedroom concrete house yada yada yada. Guess I need to go to the Brngy.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

H, you should hace CAR that is the one with the orange border from RD and you also have the TCT for the land where it will shows number of registry, description and the last page is the anotation like if its mortgage, deed of restrictions the last page will bear if the title is clean. You should also have a tax declaration fromthe City hall. If your property was only land when you bought it then you will only have tax dec for the lot.
Once you built your house you will have to secure a Certificate of Occupancy from the Engineering office and once it is released you will have to go within 60 days to the Assessors office and submit your blue print, bldgs permit, certificate of occupancy (phitocopies) then tet will go to your house to assess your house or land improvements. Once paid they will issue a Tax declaration for the house. The house tax declaration can be in the name of the foreigner/expat its will be like you rented the lot and build the house. 
Or you can get a Deed of USUFRUCT and the you can never be licked out of the property in case worse scenarios happen. 
What i did for my common law husband (Canadian) is asked my lawyer to have a Special Power of Atty and the Deed of Usufruct annotated in the title. Not that we have problems with my relatives or a trust issue. Its more of life is unpredictable and who knows what would happen if something happens to me. I want him to be protected. So even if i am gone he can sell the house without me and nobody can sell or kick him out of the property even if we are not married cause it stated there that he is the one that financed the property and out of gratitude i let him use it as long as he wants. The TD is in my name since it will just be pricey for the assessor if its under a foreign name. 
Hope that helps.


----------

